# First spawn attempt



## FinFanatic98 (Feb 28, 2017)

Alrighty so technically this is my_ second_ attempt ever at spawning my bettas. The first time around the female beat up the male pretty bad and I just figured she wasn't ready or didn't like him, so I went back to conditioning.

This time around I've chosen a new male, but kept the same female. They seemed to be doing well at first, but now he's chasing her around the tank (they've been in the tank together now for over 24 hours). I've asked around and a lot of people have advised me to leave them for at least three days before calling it quits. The male refuses to blow a nest. The female isn't showing bars (although she's a copper so it'll be hard to spot them on her). However, both have shown very flirtatious behaviour which leads me to believe that they'll eventually spawn. 

I've attached a picture of the parents, if you're curious. What would you classify them as? Any guesses as to what their offspring might look like? As far as I can observe, Nelly, the female, is a copper HM of some sort. Oberyn, the male, is possibly an opaque butterfly HM. Again, I'm new at this and these two were just some nice fish I couldn't pass up as I saw them while I was receiving fish at work.


----------



## FinFanatic98 (Feb 28, 2017)

Update: Still had no progress with the male and his bubble nest, so I switched him out for a younger model. Maybe it was the storm rolling in, or maybe the young ones are just more enthusiastic about the process, but the new lad almost immediately began building his nest. Both of these youngsters are first-timers, so I don't think they quite understand what goes where yet, haha. The male completely ignored the bubble wrap and the styrofoam cup and went about building his nest between the filter and the heater. Meanwhile the female continues to lead him back to the cup and does her little dance under it. Ah, their first lover's quarrel. 

"The couch should go here" 
"No, it looks better over there!"

Now I can only hope that they get along for long enough that my first spawn attempt is successful.


----------

